# July 2009 Member Monthly Giveaway



## Jim (Jul 1, 2009)

*Please Read this before going forward:*  Monthly Giveaway Rules
If you do not follow the rules, You will not get the prize. Please don't make me feel bad. :LOL2:

Contest Starts Today and ends on July 7,2009 8PM Eastern time.

Rules:
*Read the Rules above!*
*If you made at least 4 posts in June 2009 your eligible.*

Pick a number between 1 and 500 and reply here with it.
Closest number chosen by the HAT program wins.

This months prize will be one of my custom made, top of the line components, spinnerbait.
They sort of look like these, but with a new Black head! 8) *There will be 2 winners this month!*







*And the Winners are: JeepDVL45 and Cullen*


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jul 1, 2009)

299


----------



## G3_Guy (Jul 1, 2009)

357


----------



## redbug (Jul 1, 2009)

341


----------



## whj812 (Jul 1, 2009)

174


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jul 1, 2009)

317


----------



## Bubba (Jul 1, 2009)

259 [-o<


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 1, 2009)

146


----------



## TJBrown (Jul 1, 2009)

059


----------



## russ010 (Jul 1, 2009)

240


----------



## Andy (Jul 1, 2009)

221


----------



## JeepDVL45 (Jul 1, 2009)

35


----------



## Nevillizer (Jul 1, 2009)

333


----------



## cyberflexx (Jul 1, 2009)

187


----------



## Jwengerd (Jul 1, 2009)

401


----------



## Zum (Jul 1, 2009)

#6


----------



## bassboy1 (Jul 1, 2009)

315


----------



## Popeye (Jul 1, 2009)

360 please


----------



## FishingCop (Jul 1, 2009)

112 .....


----------



## poolie (Jul 1, 2009)

464 for me.


----------



## ben2go (Jul 1, 2009)

009


----------



## crazymanme2 (Jul 1, 2009)

454


----------



## who pooted? (Jul 1, 2009)

420 [-o<


----------



## river_wolf (Jul 1, 2009)

058!!!!! [-o<


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jul 1, 2009)

*126*


----------



## natetrack (Jul 2, 2009)

189


----------



## BLK fisher (Jul 2, 2009)

327.


----------



## redphysher (Jul 2, 2009)

333


----------



## dunk50 (Jul 2, 2009)

286


----------



## cullen (Jul 4, 2009)

17


----------



## hengstthomas (Jul 4, 2009)

180


----------



## fish devil (Jul 4, 2009)

:twisted: 36


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Jul 4, 2009)

12


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Jul 5, 2009)

234 #-o


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Jul 5, 2009)

440


----------



## jl_rotary (Jul 5, 2009)

57


----------



## honers (Jul 6, 2009)

413


----------



## wasilvers (Jul 6, 2009)

338 - That's the magic number!

Will


----------



## ejones1961 (Jul 7, 2009)

465


----------



## Popeye (Jul 7, 2009)

Did I win yet?
Did I win yet? #-o 
Did I win yet? #-o 
Did I win yet? #-o 
Did I win yet? #-o 
Did I win yet? #-o 
Did I win yet? #-o 
Did I win yet? #-o 
Did I win yet? #-o 
Did I win yet? #-o 
Did I win yet? #-o 
Did I win yet? #-o 
#-o #-o #-o #-o


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 7, 2009)

The winner was Flounderhead - he has yet to claim a prize????


----------



## ben2go (Jul 7, 2009)

Captain Ahab said:


> The winner was Flounderhead - he has yet to claim a prize????




:LMFAO: :LMFAO: :LMFAO:


----------



## Popeye (Jul 7, 2009)

Captain Ahab said:


> The winner was Flounderhead - he has yet to claim a prize????



That Flounderhead guy sure is one lucky son of a gun. Can't wait to meet him.


----------



## Jim (Jul 7, 2009)

Congrats to JeepDVL45 and Cullen as this months winners. :beer:




read the rules!


----------



## russ010 (Jul 7, 2009)

Congrats guys! you're going to love those spinnerbaits!

Jim - what is the weight on these spinnerbaits?


----------



## river_wolf (Jul 7, 2009)

CONGRATS GUYS!


----------



## Jim (Jul 7, 2009)

russ010 said:


> Congrats guys! you're going to love those spinnerbaits!
> 
> Jim - what is the weight on these spinnerbaits?



3/8 ounce.

Next round is going to be a sexy shad knockoff, its going to be killer. All white head, sexy shad living image skirt, and I'm going to have Darryl at Iguana make sexy shad decals for the blades. I have 200 black and white heads to go through first.


----------



## Zum (Jul 7, 2009)

Congradulations guys.
There a nice looking bait.


----------



## Popeye (Jul 8, 2009)

Congratulations guys.

Guess I'll have to wait a month to fill the display case I have set aside for my winnings


----------



## ben2go (Jul 8, 2009)

russ010 said:


> Congrats guys! you're going to love those spinnerbaits!
> 
> Jim - what is the weight on these spinnerbaits?




congrats and I agree with Russ.


----------



## ejones1961 (Jul 9, 2009)

congratulations guys, Those are some nice looking spinner baits


----------



## honers (Jul 9, 2009)

nice guessing....and on that happy note.....both you guys get a good ole Honer's

ATTABOY'S =D> =D>


----------



## willfishforfood (Jul 14, 2009)

Popeye I was pulling for you.
Congrads to the winners.


----------

